# Pick!!!!



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

Ok so the last poll did not work out BUT this is not a poll. Im gonna let you guys make one of the next pairings for me to breed these are the ones i have now that i can spawn so mix or match and tell me what you want to see! what every has the most votes By the 10th will be bred on the 11th! here they are!

11th Of Jan Spawn
Blue Yellow HM Male/Female
Blue Orchid HM Male/Female
Super Black HMPK Male/Female 
White Dumbo HMEE Male 
Orange Blue CT Male
Orange With Purple Irid CT Male
Vote For The 11th spawn

The 19th Spawn
Black Dragon HMPK Male/Females
Gold HMPK Male
White Platinum Male/Female
White Platinum Male/Female


If Someone REALLY wants me to spawn a pair PM me and i can Spawn them but have fun and 


vote!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

EDIT: the Blue Yellow HM Pair Is going to be re-spawned on the 17th so you can vote for the male only cause i have 2 males!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I will be stalking the blue yellow spawn for sure!

The gold hmpk male bred with a black dragon hmpk female would be a unique combination! If that even is an option  ?


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

I would love the blue orchid female with your white elephant male if you could


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

ok if you guys could add to this
White EEHM male/Blue orchid Female 1 vote

Gold HMPK male/ Black Dragon Female 1 vote



also Sayla can you vote for the 19th spawn
and blu can you vote for the 11th spawn?

the reason for this i can sell the nice ones here first and aquabid second and my awesome LFS gets the non breeders/ ones that dont sell! i also am trying to create cool colors and types of bettas!


EDIT: the only Reason im not having you guys vote for the ones im getting from hrutan is cause im breeding them regardless of votes!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Lol ^^ 
how about gold male white female


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

White EEHM M/Blue orchid F 1 vote

Gold HMPK M/ Black Dragon F 1 vote

Gold HMPK M/White HM F 1 vote

White EEHM M/Blue Yellow F 1 vote 

EDIT: you guys can vote for more than one pair!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh, lol, I vote for the blue yellow female with the white hm dumbo ee male


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

Ok thanks please read my edit


----------



## PancakeTheBetta (Jul 7, 2014)

Gold HMPK M/White HM F 
or
White plat m/White plat f
or
White Dumbo HMEE m/Blue Yellow HM f

I'd stalk any of those pairs so hard.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm gonna vote for the Orange purple CT with the black hmpk because they seem lacking in love and I know nothing about betta genetics.


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

White EEHM M/Blue orchid F 1 vote

Gold HMPK M/ Black Dragon F 1 vote

Gold HMPK M/White HM F 2 votes

White EEHM M/Blue Yellow F 2 votes

White Platinum HM M/White Platinum F 1 vote

Orange Purple CT M/Super Black HMPK F


----------



## Poro (Jan 3, 2015)

id be more than interested in buying baby bettas from u =D


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

did you want to vote on what pairs to breed then? lol


----------



## Madsnake (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm going to vote for these two breeding pairs ;D
White EEHM M/Blue orchid
White EEHM M/Blue Yellow F


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

White EEHM M/Blue orchid HM F 3 vote

Gold HMPK M/ Black Dragon HMPK F 1 vote

Gold HMPK M/White HM F 2 votes

White EEHM M/Blue Yellow HM F 3 votes

White Platinum HM M/White Platinum HM F 1 vote

Orange Purple CT M/Super Black HMPK F 1 vote


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

anyone else?


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

My vote for #1.


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

White EEHM M/Blue orchid HM F 4 votes

Gold HMPK M/ Black Dragon HMPK F 1 vote

Gold HMPK M/White HM F 2 votes

White EEHM M/Blue Yellow HM F 3 votes

White Platinum HM M/White Platinum HM F 1 vote

Orange Purple CT M/Super Black HMPK F 1 vote

keep em comin!


----------



## Poro (Jan 3, 2015)

White EEHM M/Blue Yellow


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

White EEHM M/Blue orchid HM F 4 votes

Gold HMPK M/ Black Dragon HMPK F 1 vote

Gold HMPK M/White HM F 2 votes

White EEHM M/Blue Yellow HM F 4 votes

White Platinum HM M/White Platinum HM F 1 vote

Orange Purple CT M/Super Black HMPK F 1 vote


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

*updated voting table*



BettaBoy51 said:


> White EEHM M/Blue orchid F 1 vote
> 
> Gold HMPK M/ Black Dragon F 2 votes
> 
> ...


It won't let me just change the number to include my vote...wants a message so here it is. lol


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

who did your vote for? heres the current voting table 

White EEHM M/Blue orchid HM F 4 votes

Gold HMPK M/ Black Dragon HMPK F 2 vote

Gold HMPK M/White HM F 2 votes

White EEHM M/Blue Yellow HM F 4 votes

White Platinum HM M/White Platinum HM F 1 vote

Orange Purple CT M/Super Black HMPK F 1 vote

EDIT oh i seee the gold male black dragon ok updated!


----------



## lizcateyes (Oct 22, 2014)

Can I have 2 votes? I'd love to see these 2:

White Platinum HM M/White Platinum F

Orange Purple CT M/Super Black HMPK


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

sure!

White EEHM M/Blue orchid HM F 4 votes

Gold HMPK M/ Black Dragon HMPK F 2 vote

Gold HMPK M/White HM F 2 votes

White EEHM M/Blue Yellow HM F 4 votes

White Platinum HM M/White Platinum HM F 2 vote

Orange Purple CT M/Super Black HMPK F 2 vote


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

anyone else? cause im entering the second week on Conditioning and the pair im gonna breed needs to see each other 1 a day so the voteing will close for the 11th spawn today or tomorrow no sure yet so Vote!!!


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

last day to vote guys!


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

and the winner is......................................................White EEHM M/Blue orchid HM F 4 votes


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## Poro (Jan 3, 2015)

yay


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Very exciting!!!


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

Can't wait to see them!! Do you sell the on here?


----------

